# Looking for a dance partner



## evl (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for dance partner (male) to share lessons with (Argentine Tango). I am a begginer level and now wanting to do intermediate level class.Based in Beijing. Looking forward to meet dancers that are available for practice. If you are interested or know somebody who may be interested, please let me know .



Thank you in advance!


----------

